# 2013 Midwest Series schedule finalized



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We have completed the 2013 MWS schedule. We will be back to a full 6 race series with the best 4 of 6 counting towards the points championship in each class. Classes will remain the same and each club will have the option of adding a non points class to their event. I know Leisure Hours and TSRCAR in Cincinnati will both run electric touring and hopefully other hosts will take advantage and add something. The five previous race hosts will be racing at the same locations so all lodging and directions will be the same. I will post information for The Hobby Shop in Dayton soon. The 2013 schedule is:
May 18-19 Toledo
June 1-2 Portage
July 20-21 Racine
August 10-11 Cincinnati
September 28-29 Dayton
More to come!!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Update*

Joliet has opted to not host a MWS race this season so the first race will be in Toledo at the scheduled race 1 date of May 18/19th. Portage will move up to race 2 on June 1/2nd and the second June date will be vacant. The remaining schedule will remain unchanged. We will count best 4 of 5 races for the series championships.

Stay tuned as we will have sponsor announcements coming soon.

Dennis


----------

